

E-commerce sales up 13% year over year - davidhansen
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/09/comscore-u-s-e-commerce-spending-up-13-percent-in-q3-to-36-3-billion/

======
Egregore
I will ask the opposite question, what are the goods you prefer to buy off-
line and why?

